# So confused?? What's wrong with my Gourami??



## citrushuestis (Aug 25, 2006)

Okay so here's the problem... I have a silverish blue gourami, he has one eye, he was always really active and such. Well today, I went over to the aquarium and he was just sitting at the bottom, I got really concerned. So I moved him to a seperate bowl by himself, I was sure he would be dead when I returned from work, well I came home and he looked okay. So I put him back in the big tank, he doesn't look bad, he's swimming and such, although, he looks sorta "lumpy" in the mid section and also, his tail doesn't look like it's moving!!! :sad: This is HEARTBREAKING, I love that fish!!!! What can I do????????


----------



## citrushuestis (Aug 25, 2006)

*Pics of my fish...so you can maybe help???*

Here's some pics of my fish, I hope this works


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No pics showing. Not even a dead or bad link or img.


----------

